# Results of the Tri State Catfish Shootout



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Held yesterday on the Ohio River at Lawrenceburg, Indiana, more proof that that there are not many solid fish left in the fishery. Only 6 fish between 20-29 lbs caught by 49 of the best catfishing teams in the Midwest.

Place Team Total Weight Big Fish
1 Justin Hedges-Don Elder- Gerald Hedges 69.8 26.8
2 Derrick Johnson-Terry Johnson 66.6 
3 Danny Gross-Marlin Langnes 60 
4 Mark Blauvelt-Ryan Lawrence 58 
5 Claude Reynolds- Ryan Moran 54.2 
6 joey Meadows-Andrew Meadows 49.6 22.2
7 Justin Browning -Carl White 49.4 
8 Randy Colvin-Maryann Colvin-Richard Halcomb 45.4 20.8
9 Willie Smith - Nick - Fletcher Anderson 41.8 
10 Randy Bundy-Gregor Bundy 40.6 
11 Ben Atwell-Steve Bingle 39.4 25.2
12 JW Smith - Eddie Wilson 36.6 24.6
13 Adam Cunningham- Nathan Norton 33.2 
14 Daryl Miller Jr. 29.6 29.6
15 Matt Houze-Justin Jump-Rick Lambert 27.2 
16 Thomas Abercrombie x2 26.6 
17 Team Extreme 25.8 
18 Vernon Parrish-Neal Smith 21.6 
19 Brian Armstrong-Chet Elliot 19.6 
20 Amanda Johnson 19.6 19.6
21 Flathead Hunters 18.6 
22 Team KY 17.4 12.2
23 Scott Wiseman 16.8 
24 Tim Mulvihill-Jon Mulvihill 16.8 
25 Chuck Breedlove-Curtis Kleeman-Joe Gondor 16.8 
26 Jack Arnold-Jason Arnold 15 
27 Justin Adkins-Crystal Adkins 14.8 
28 Chris Wallace-Cory Wines 13.4 
29 Brian Johnson-Ernie Johnson-Denise Lister 12.6 
30 Bob Griffith-Rocky Fay 10.2 
31 Don Bush-Willie Bledsoe 8.8 
32 Leonard Heise- Julie Heise 4.4 
33 Jim Loudermilk-Steve Jones 0 
34 Team Neversnag #2 0 
35 Noah Veid-Isaac Veid 0 
36 Aaron Willis- Cody Kammeron 0 
37 Dennis - Garrett Mitchell 0 
38 Rick Cochran- Shar Bovard 0 
39 Steve and Jess Shipman 0 
40 Vic Shepherd-Matt Bechdolt 0 
41 Dan Reynolds-Mark Doyle 0 
42 Robert Redding 0 
43 Scott Wilson- Ray Butler 0 
44 Paul Yount-David Diem 0 
45 John Reece- Layne Reece 0 
46 Tom Petrowski-Henry Neafus 0 
47 Team FatCat City 0 
48 Curtis Wager- John Wager 0 
49 Jimmy Wainscott 0 



Salmonid


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

Yep.Can't be because of not good conditions,still early,water temps,etc.If you guys can't catch them,they must all be gone.Come on.Just post results.I'm sure PLENTY of big ones will be caught on that river this year,and many more to come.Not going to start the ole debate,although it seems like you might be.

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

actually the conditions were prime, prespawn bite, the fish were active all day, storms missed us, not too much wind etc. Just making a point that yes, there are still some decent fish around but the weights were the best of any of the Markland pools tourneys all year, ( there have been 9 tourneys so far, with winning weights of 11 lbs in one, 16 lbs in another , 29 lbs , 36 lbs and 60 lbs, ) the weights just are not there, compared to 15 years ago, coincidently with the major increase of commercial activity in the pool and the growth of paypond popularity. I was merely throwing even more proof out there. and my nickname is "Spoon" as I am always stirring the pot... 
Salmonid


----------



## Doctor (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice finish Mark/Ryan, I talked to Jr. Miller he said he struggled all day and the last 20 min. he busted the big fish of the tournament, goes to show just never give up I had to work this weekend................Doc


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

Way to pull out the 4th place finish! I was working all morning wondering what the turnout/weights would be, so thanks for posting. 
Keep on stirring with that spoon, keep people aware of what's going on.


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks guys, best day we had over the last 10 years down there, also our biggest fish was a 17 lb blue, caught with 10 minutes left and gave us a 10 lb upgrade putting us in the money...

Jr had the tourney big fish, 29 lb flattie, only fish he caught all day but worth $1000 and a Neversnag anchor!

Salmonid


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

What was water temperature down there? 

Sent from my VS870 4G using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Water temps on main river was 64-65 and back in shallows area was 67. Channels starting to spawn. Beat up and males dark and glands swollen

Salmonid



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## barillms (Aug 28, 2013)

You really can't say the fish are gone. That's impossible for anyone to know. Fishing is a combination of things, and being in the right place at the right time... Aka "luck" plays a role. Who knows why nobody caught a 50lb fish? That definitely doesn't mean they're gone!


----------



## ducky152000 (Jul 20, 2005)

Im sure there are 50lb plus fish in that area. but when commerical fishermen take out 99% of them finding that 1% is like finding a needle in a hay stack. I feel for ya mark. im fortunate not to have a huge proplem of that in my area. nice job on fourth by the way!


----------

